# Swallows



## Avanti1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi

We do NOT want to be a full time residents of Cyprus - but we do want to live in Cyprus from October to end of March each year - now this is MORE than 3 months thus we must apply for Residency and get the aliens yellow card...BUT it is less than the 183 days for permanent status ...so what do we need to do??
Do we need to get the yellow card each year we arrive OR is there a system for registering this for long term? We have owned our property for 8 years. I am retiring early and will have two and a half years before receiving my state pension. 

Finally we are looking forward to being in Cyprus BUT it is confusing as most people want to be full time residents and leave us swallows not catered for !! 
ALL GUIDANCE APPRECIATED !


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Avanti1 said:


> Hi
> 
> We do NOT want to be a full time residents of Cyprus - but we do want to live in Cyprus from October to end of March each year - now this is MORE than 3 months thus we must apply for Residency and get the aliens yellow card...BUT it is less than the 183 days for permanent status ...so what do we need to do??
> Do we need to get the yellow card each year we arrive OR is there a system for registering this for long term? We have owned our property for 8 years. I am retiring early and will have two and a half years before receiving my state pension.
> ...


Its not so easy. You will need to get your permission to stay because its over 90 days but that means that you also need some kind of health insurance. You will still be tax resident in UK. I would suggest you to find a laywer who are specialized in these matters to see what can be done. You will not need to renew your permission to stay once you have got it. But you will probably need a private health insurance until you get your state pension

Anders


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

If you are only going to be here from October to March you had better bring plenty of winter woolies and leave your swimming gear in UK!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Avanti1 said:


> ALL GUIDANCE APPRECIATED !


Eh, 28.3167° N, 16.5667° W


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Rema said:


> If you are only going to be here from October to March you had better bring plenty of winter woolies and leave your swimming gear in UK!


Oh yes!!!! we get snow, hail, and this weekend it is only 18 outside and we have had down pours and floods and there is definitely no swimming until the end of May, although I have noticed the 'odd' swimmer in the sea in Limassol this morning.

Back to registration I agree with everything Anders has said about needing to register with immigration and get health insurance.


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

We were using our pool from 29 April till 11 May when the water temperature had reached 84F/29C, so there!

OK, Mondays thunderstorm (in Paphos) rather spoiled our idyll but expect to be back in there by the end of the week, if one can believe any weather forecast that is!!

Sorry, what was the question?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Patg said:


> We were using our pool from 29 April till 11 May when the water temperature had reached 84F/29C, so there!
> 
> OK, Mondays thunderstorm (in Paphos) rather spoiled our idyll but expect to be back in there by the end of the week, if one can believe any weather forecast that is!!
> 
> Sorry, what was the question?


While the weather forecasts in the UK are useless most of the time I've found the forecasts that I get for Paphos from Wunderground are very accurate most of the time. When they go wrong it is usually a time shift in that any rain etc. might come earlier or later than predicted.

On this basis you can be assured that the rain is over for at least the next week. It will be part cloudy and temperatures will rise.

Our pool too is creeping up back to swimming temperatures again and doesn't need topping up!

Pete


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

I had to empty mine on Tuesday, it was close to overflowing, that was an additional 5 inches of rain in 3 hours!!!


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a simple observation, but as an EU citizen, you are waved through Customs. So no record of you being in the Country..........

BUT does anyone know the technically correct position to a follow up question I have, which is,

if you leave Cyprus before the 3 months stay is up, how long do you have to stay out of the country before you can return? 

For example, in KSA, until you get your residents permit, you have to leave every 30 days, but that can be literally out & straight back (I used to cross the causeway to Bahrain, get my passport stamped & turn straight round- can't you tell I don't drink!)

Anyone know the position in Cyprus?


----------

